# 8675309 Ebay auctions. Start Aug 11th 9PM. $0.99 no reserves



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

All of my eBay items will start on August 11th at 9 PM. They will all start at $0.99 and will have no reserve. I just have too much crap sitting around and I need to clean it out. *When the Auctions start you will be able to click the links*.

JL Audio 8W0-12

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606403943

Kicker CVT65

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606407927

Punch 45

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606411925

Punch 150 #1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606425640

Punch 150 #2

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606424099

Tang Band 6x9

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606421890

Crossfire EQ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606425640

Focal 5 subs

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606433871

Eclipse 5331 and 2301 parts and working

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606437134

Dell Laptop Screen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606441145

Tang Band Tweeters

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606441145

Precision Power 355CS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606446393


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Not a single one of your links are working.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

In red. The links will not work until Aug 11th at 9PM. I have them scheduled to start at that time.

Thanks



freemind said:


> Not a single one of your links are working.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

PLEASE NOTE

LINK FOR THE CROSSFIRE EQ WAS WRONG

NEW LINK

Crossfire CFQ20.2 dual 20 band EQ with 2 way x over - eBay (item 120606428530 end time Aug-21-10 21:00:54 PDT)




8675309 said:


> All of my eBay items will start on August 11th at 9 PM. They will all start at $0.99 and will have no reserve. I just have too much crap sitting around and I need to clean it out. *When the Auctions start you will be able to click the links*.
> 
> JL Audio 8W0-12
> 
> ...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I bid on a few items to get the bids up.. yeah I'm like that sometimes but hey... it's for a good cause right ?

Hate those 10 day auctions... 




.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## djtet (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm posting here in search of some kind soul who might know something about the Eclipse 5331.
I bought a used car that has 5331 in it. No, I'm not looking for a way around the security... I guess that wasn't activated. 
But I don't have a manual, there doesn't seem to be one anywhere on the web and I can't figure out some things about how the unit works. For one thing, I wonder if it's wired right. It will come on when the power button is pushed even with the ignition off. And even with the ignition on, the display only shows when the power is on. Shouldn't it be able to display the clock whenever the ignition is on? Do you think it's wired wrong, or are there some setttings to change the behavior? And, are there any adjustments that require two buttons to be pushed at once, or anything else counterintuitive you might be able to explain? I figured out how to set the clock and the station presets and what not. One post I found asked about changing the beep volume. Can that be done? Sorry to post off topic, but it's awful hard to find basic info on this thing.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

djtet said:


> I'm posting here in search of some kind soul who might know something about the Eclipse 5331.
> I bought a used car that has 5331 in it. No, I'm not looking for a way around the security... I guess that wasn't activated.
> But I don't have a manual, there doesn't seem to be one anywhere on the web and I can't figure out some things about how the unit works. For one thing, I wonder if it's wired right. It will come on when the power button is pushed even with the ignition off. And even with the ignition on, the display only shows when the power is on. Shouldn't it be able to display the clock whenever the ignition is on? Do you think it's wired wrong, or are there some setttings to change the behavior? And, are there any adjustments that require two buttons to be pushed at once, or anything else counterintuitive you might be able to explain? I figured out how to set the clock and the station presets and what not. One post I found asked about changing the beep volume. Can that be done? Sorry to post off topic, but it's awful hard to find basic info on this thing.





HOLD down the blue "mode" button between the volume buttons on left side and it turns on the loudness and beep on or off


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

djtet said:


> I'm posting here in search of some kind soul who might know something about the Eclipse 5331.
> I bought a used car that has 5331 in it. No, I'm not looking for a way around the security... I guess that wasn't activated.
> But I don't have a manual, there doesn't seem to be one anywhere on the web and I can't figure out some things about how the unit works. For one thing, I wonder if it's wired right. It will come on when the power button is pushed even with the ignition off. And even with the ignition on, the display only shows when the power is on. Shouldn't it be able to display the clock whenever the ignition is on? Do you think it's wired wrong, or are there some setttings to change the behavior? And, are there any adjustments that require two buttons to be pushed at once, or anything else counterintuitive you might be able to explain? I figured out how to set the clock and the station presets and what not. One post I found asked about changing the beep volume. Can that be done? Sorry to post off topic, but it's awful hard to find basic info on this thing.


I'm in CT as well, and would be happy to check the deck out, and the wiring, and correct any issues if need be. No charge of course, just happy to help a fellow CT'er.


----------



## djtet (Aug 17, 2010)

Follow up:

Thanks for the tip on the beep. 

Ok. I've monkeyed with the unit more and have more specific questions. 

1) What's the procedure to activate that security feature, so I make sure NOT to do it by accident?

2) I thought it was able to turn on when the ignition was off, but that's not what's happening. Rather, when you turn the ignition off, the radio stays on for a minute or so. During that time you can turn it off with the power button and turn it back on. But left by itself it does turn off and stay off after a delay. So I wonder, is it supposed to do this? Is this a setting that can be turned off somehow (and if so, how...)?

3) There's an 'illumination' lead (orange w. white) on the Eclipse wiring harness to the 5331, identified by the label on the unit. What does this do? The aftermarket wiring harness connecting the Eclipse wiring to the car radio connection has an orange wire labeled 'illumination' and an orange/white wire labeled 'dimmer.' I'm not sure these are actually connected to anything on the car, but if they were, does anyone know what those wire are supposed to do (I guess they color follows a universal code of some sort) and which, if either, should be connected to the orange and white wire on the Eclipse?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## mikkellucci (Jul 8, 2010)

uggh I cant believe I missed the PPI 355CS...and at $103! If the sale falls thru, please let me know; I'd pay a lot more then that.


----------

